# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Texas Hold'em

## Flori

Kush di faqe ku mund te luajm ket loj Poker, ku mund te ket ndonje perfitim apo ku ka lojtar te hajrit.

Edhe le te bisedojm ketu per ket loje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Si luhet kjo mer se une per kazino ia them shume.,..

----------


## Apollyon

Tek Facebook o Flori e ke kte lojen! Personalisht e kam luajtur shume, edhe vazhdoj ta luaj (vetem ne internet ama) este loje e bukur, por ti acaron shum nervat! Se ke idene se sa her jam nis per te thy ekranin e PC.

----------


## OO7

*Ke Top Bast ne Laprake luhet kjo loje*

----------


## Apollyon

Po, edhe aty luhet! Nese ke qejf, mund te vish ZEFO!!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

As une nuk e di si lozet kjo.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jo vetem Texas Hold'em por te gjitha zhanret e pokerit mund ti luash online ne net.


www.partypoker.com dhe www.partypoker.net


Eshte shume e thjesht, hapesh nje acounte free me nje username dhe fjalekalimin tend dhe mund te luash online ne tryez me shume bashklojtare te tjere poashtu online.

E shkarkon programin e instalon ne pc, dhe cdoher e ke nga pc lidhesh dhe luan deri ne pakufi.

Suksese...

----------


## artful dodger

ka plot ne internet, nqs do sugjerim perdor Mansion poker, eshte me e mire sepse ke tournaments ne nivele te ndryshme (4 nivele). te katertin nuk e kam fituar akoma edhe mi ka gricur disi nervat t'them te drejten, plus qe si natyre eshte loje qe robt e marrin personalisht, dmth si ta shpjegoj, eshte kshtu, zero-sum game me nje fjale, dmth une fitoj aq sa ti humbet, kshtu qe meshira eshte dobesi. Kur t'mundem te fitoj 7 here ne 10 ne nivelin e 4 atehere do fus detalet e kartes se kreditit edhe do e luaj m lek. nqs futesh ktu me ke me nickun Mato_Gruda.

http://www.mansionpoker.com/download/

----------


## Apollyon

> ka plot ne internet, nqs do sugjerim perdor Mansion poker, eshte me e mire sepse ke tournaments ne nivele te ndryshme (4 nivele). te katertin nuk e kam fituar akoma edhe mi ka gricur disi nervat t'them te drejten, plus qe si natyre eshte loje qe robt e marrin personalisht, dmth si ta shpjegoj, eshte kshtu, zero-sum game me nje fjale, dmth une fitoj aq sa ti humbet, kshtu qe meshira eshte dobesi. Kur t'mundem te fitoj 7 here ne 10 ne nivelin e 4 atehere do fus detalet e kartes se kreditit edhe do e luaj m lek. nqs futesh ktu me ke me nickun Mato_Gruda.
> 
> http://www.mansionpoker.com/download/


Me Credit Card luhet ktu? Apo ...

----------


## artful dodger

luhet me 'play money', play money dmth lek qe ti japin ata, per c'do llogari qe te hapesh te japin $1000, kshtu qe me kto $1000 dollar ti ben ca te duash, luan ne nivelin e pare ($100+10), ose ne nivelin e dyte $500+50), kurse ne nivelin e trete te duhen 1000+100. Nqs fiton ose del ne top-3 atehere fiton lek. Nqs do pastaj fut kredit karten edhe luaj me lek vertete, jo 'play money'.

----------


## Apollyon

> luhet me 'play money', play money dmth lek qe ti japin ata, per c'do llogari qe te hapesh te japin $1000, kshtu qe me kto $1000 dollar ti ben ca te duash, luan ne nivelin e pare ($100+10), ose ne nivelin e dyte $500+50), kurse ne nivelin e trete te duhen 1000+100. Nqs fiton ose del ne top-3 atehere fiton lek. Nqs do pastaj fut kredit karten edhe luaj me lek vertete, jo 'play money'.


E isntalova kte, po eshte duke bo checking updates.. po vonon si shume!

----------


## artful dodger

me dergo detalet e kartes se kreditit me mesazh privat edhe te regjistroj une nqs ke problem teknik.

----------


## Tipiku

> *Ke Top Bast ne Laprake luhet kjo loje*


Kam thone une qe ti je Spiun :llafazan: 

Do me na sjell edhe Te Zinjt tani me na kap mat.

Mos  :llafazan:  shume se ta tejt pa te pejt ne fejt e te mejt masnej.

----------


## Harakiri

> me dergo detalet e kartes se kreditit me mesazh privat edhe te regjistroj une nqs ke problem teknik.


 :konfuz:  :konfuz:  :konfuz:  Sa cun i mire.

----------


## artful dodger

hej ishte shaka ajo.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Interneti eshte duke plasur me faqe bixhozi dhe kete loje e gjen ku te duash. Kot qe pyet se kudo i sheh rreklamat per keto faqe. Ne qofte se e loz keshtu kot me "play money" atehere je ne rregull vetem bej kujdes mos fillon e loz me pare prej verteti, hehe.

----------


## Flori

Dealer: Game #18169857377: Flori123Alb wins pot (13000)

----------


## meganoi

kjo loja Texas Hold'em sme pelqen

----------


## Flori

www.PokerStars.com / .de

----------


## meganoi

kjo loja ta shpif

----------

